# cant get my tp link ac1300 to be recognized

## kurtiscobain

Ive already installed gentoo via ethernet but i had to go to my living room for that so i wanted to to my pc back to my room, so i started to try to make my pcie card work, when i do ifconfig it doesn't show up, only my ethernet chip shows up when i do lspci -k i see it in the list, im new to gentoo so sorry if this sounds dumb, any help would be cool.  :Smile: 

https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Archer-T6E-Wireless-Technology/dp/B016K0896K/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=TP-link+AC1300&qid=1625161957&sr=8-3

----------

## Banana

Hello and welcome.

Can you please show us the output of lspci -k

Basicly you nee to find the chipsed/vendor for your card and install the required drivers/modules. Here is the basic wiki about this topic: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

----------

## kurtiscobain

sure give me a second

----------

## kurtiscobain

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Root Complex

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse Root Complex

00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse IOMMU

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse IOMMU

00:01.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:01.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

        DeviceName:  Onboard IGD

00:03.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:03.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:05.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:07.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:07.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:08.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge

00:08.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:08.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 61)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. FCH SMBus Controller

        Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c_piix4, sp5100_tco

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 51)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. FCH LPC Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 3

        Kernel driver in use: k10temp

        Kernel modules: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 5

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 6

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 7

01:00.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset USB 3.1 XHCI Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASMedia Technology Inc. 400 Series Chipset USB 3.1 XHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

01:00.1 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset SATA Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASMedia Technology Inc. 400 Series Chipset SATA Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

        Kernel modules: ahci

01:00.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset PCIe Bridge (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset PCIe Port (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset PCIe Port (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset PCIe Port (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset PCIe Port (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

02:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] 400 Series Chipset PCIe Port (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I211 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. I211 Gigabit Network Connection

        Kernel driver in use: igb

        Kernel modules: igb

04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

        Kernel modules: bcma, wl

08:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590] (rev e7)

        Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Radeon RX 580

        Kernel driver in use: amdgpu

        Kernel modules: amdgpu

08:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Ellesmere HDMI Audio [Radeon RX 470/480 / 570/580/590]

        Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Ellesmere HDMI Audio [Radeon RX 470/480 / 570/580/590]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

09:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Function

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Function

0a:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP

0a:00.1 Encryption controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Cryptographic Coprocessor PSPCPP

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse Cryptographic Coprocessor PSPCPP

        Kernel driver in use: ccp

        Kernel modules: ccp

0a:00.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

0a:00.4 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse HD Audio Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Starship/Matisse HD Audio Controller

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

0b:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

        Kernel modules: ahci
```

Code tags added to preserve formatting. -- NeddySeagoon 

----------

## kurtiscobain

im probably going to buy a new one soon would you recommend any that is known to be supported by linux/gentoo?

----------

## Jaglover

Use the PCI-ID to identify your card, it may be supported.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

```
04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)

Subsystem: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

Kernel modules: bcma, wl 
```

The kernel installed the drivers. 

Unless you're getting some dmesg output about firmware, etc, I don't see a problem.

What does "ifconfig -a" show?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kurtiscobain,

It may require firmware. dmesg will tell you about missing firmware.

Another popular problem is too many network interface managers.

You may have at most one.

Use wgetpaste to put all of dmesg onto a pastebin.

----------

## kurtiscobain

```
enp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether d4:5d:64:d4:ec:0b  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device memory 0xfc800000-fc81ffff

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

enp3s0 is my ethernet port on my mother board right? unless im dumb ifconfig -a shows that

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## Hu

Yes, eth0 (here renamed by a runaway udev to the silly name enp3s0) is traditionally a wired Ethernet connection.  Please provide the dmesg output that NeddySeagoon requested.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kurtiscobain,

As your Wifi is not in ifconfig -a, its not network managers fighting over it.

That leaves missing firmware and your kernel.

Make friends with wgetpaste and put the output of dmesg onto a pastebin.

To save time, put your kernel .config file there too.

A brief description of your kernel build process would be good too.

Its very easy to miss a step, then you may have fixed your problem but not know it.

----------

## kurtiscobain

https://pastebin.com/1gF99NUv

ive also done sudo emerge broadcom-sta but did not work

----------

## Jaglover

I have zero experience with Broadcom. Can give you only a few pointers. Make sure correct driver is enabled in kernel and the old B43 is disabled, I understand it interferes with newer driver. I think you need BRCMSMAC, but you better double-check (you haven't provided the PC-ID). You can have both, BRCMSMAC and BRCMFMAC and see which one works. I can only guess, you have the hardware, shouldn't be hard to figure out.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kurtiscobain,

```
[    9.593668] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4352 WLAN found (core revision 42)

[    9.594054] snd_hda_intel 0000:08:00.1: Force to non-snoop mode

[    9.594062] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 12, Type 11 (AC), Revision 1)

[    9.594069] b43: probe of bcma0:1 failed with error -95

[    9.594084] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PNLS ]
```

You are either using the wrong kernel module, a kernel that is too old, or something else kernel related. 

lspci looks promising. 

```
04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

        Kernel modules: bcma, wl 
```

Put your kernel .config onto a pastebin and post the output of 

```
lspci -nnk
```

so we can see the Vendor and Device ID of your chipset.

The internet suggests that loading other Broadcom drivers will prevent this chipset working, even if the correct driver is loaded.

----------

